# GCC-GCJ bloqueo quitando emul-linux-x86 [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola gentoriones!!!

Inicié una dolorosa migración de multilib sin emul-linux. Comencé con el handbook http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_System_without_emul-linux_Packages pero sume ABI_X86="64 32" en el make.conf.

Ya casi terminé la migración, solo me queda agregar la USE=gcj al GCC, pero cuando lo intento me aparece un bloqueo que no lo puedo levantar. Acá va la salida:

http://pastebin.com/ygt3313v

Tengo un MASK sobre  "emul-linux" y el bloqueo me sugiere quitarlo, pero eso sería volver hacia atrás.

Me pueden dar alguna idea de como encarlo¿

Gracias!!Last edited by natrix on Sun Dec 07, 2014 9:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## natrix

Agregué los emul-linux -x86 a package.provided y el bloqueo se levantó:

```
# cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20140508-r3

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508

```

¿Es la solución o me estoy engañando?

Mi duda es porque con el wine-1.6 también desaparece el conflicto pero Wine después no compila, es por eso que hay que instalar  algún wine-1.7 ~amd64.

Saludos

----------

## colo-des

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Agregué los emul-linux -x86 a package.provided y el bloqueo se levantó:
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
> 
> ...

 

Hace unos días me decidí a volar los emul-linux-x86-*, estuve mirando mucho antes de largarme de cabeza a los tiburones.

Termine eliminado los emul-linux-x86-* con # emerge -aC y cambiándome al perfil:

[9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-emul-linux-x86 *

en mi /etc/portage/make.conf :

ABI_X86="64"

De manera de que solo se instalen las dependencias de 32 bits necesarias y no para cada paquete que tengo instalado y que ya tenga el USE abi_x86_32

Claro, cuando fui a instalar wine, empezaron a saltar los mensajes de que tenía que habilitar la use abi_x86_32 por cada dependencia necesaria en package.use

y así lo hice, me cansé de agregarlas para wine, pero al final quedo....compiló perfecto wine y estoy en modo multilib pero solo para las dependencias que necesitan 32 bits en wine.

Mi /etc/portage/package.use quedo así :

# default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-emul-linux-x86 con solo wine instalado

x11-libs/libXcomposite abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libX11 abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/kbprot abi_x86_32

x11-proto/kbproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xextproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libxcb abi_x86_32

x11-proto/inputproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libpthread-stubs abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXdmcp abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXau abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXfixes abi_x86_32

x11-proto/fixesproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/compositeproto abi_x86_32

media-libs/libv4l abi_x86_32

virtual/jpeg abi_x86_32

media-libs/libjpeg-turbo abi_x86_32

media-libs/libpng abi_x86_32

sys-libs/zlib abi_x86_32

net-libs/gnutls abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libtasn1 abi_x86_32

dev-libs/gmp abi_x86_32

dev-libs/nettle abi_x86_32

media-gfx/sane-backends abi_x86_32

sys-libs/libieee1284 abi_x86_32

media-libs/libgphoto2 abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libxml2 abi_x86_32

dev-libs/icu abi_x86_32

media-libs/libexif abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libxslt abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libgcrypt abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libgpg-error abi_x86_32

virtual/libusb abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libusb abi_x86_32

virtual/libudev abi_x86_32

sys-fs/eudev abi_x86_32

dev-libs/glib abi_x86_32

sys-apps/attr abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libusb-compat abi_x86_32

media-libs/mesa abi_x86_32

x11-proto/presentproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xf86driproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libxshmfence abi_x86_32

sys-devel/clang abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXxf86vm abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXext abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libvdpau abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXdamage abi_x86_32

x11-proto/damageproto abi_x86_32

sys-devel/llvm abi_x86_32

x11-proto/dri3proto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/glproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libdrm abi_x86_32

x11-proto/dri2proto abi_x86_32

dev-libs/expat abi_x86_32

sys-libs/ncurses abi_x86_32

sys-libs/gpm abi_x86_32

virtual/libffi abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libffi abi_x86_32

sys-devel/gettext abi_x86_32

dev-libs/elfutils abi_x86_32

app-arch/xz-utils abi_x86_32

app-arch/bzip2 abi_x86_32

media-sound/mpg123 abi_x86_32

media-libs/lcms abi_x86_32

media-libs/tiff abi_x86_32

virtual/glu abi_x86_32

media-libs/glu abi_x86_32

virtual/opengl abi_x86_32

virtual/pkgconfig abi_x86_32

dev-util/pkgconfig abi_x86_32

net-print/cups abi_x86_32

net-dns/avahi abi_x86_32

sys-apps/dbus abi_x86_32

dev-qt/qtcore abi_x86_32

dev-libs/openssl abi_x86_32

dev-qt/qtgui abi_x86_32

x11-proto/videoproto abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xineramaproto abi_x86_32

dev-qt/qtscript abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXinerama abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXi abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libSM abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libICE abi_x86_32

sys-apps/util-linux abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXcursor abi_x86_32

media-libs/libmng abi_x86_32

media-libs/fontconfig abi_x86_32

media-libs/freetype abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXrandr abi_x86_32

x11-proto/renderproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXrender abi_x86_32

x11-proto/randrproto abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXv abi_x86_32

dev-qt/qt3support abi_x86_32

dev-qt/qtsql abi_x86_32

dev-db/sqlite abi_x86_32

sys-libs/readline abi_x86_32

dev-lang/tcl abi_x86_32

x11-libs/gtk+ abi_x86_32

x11-libs/cairo- abi_x86_32

dev-libs/atk abi_x86_32

x11-libs/cairo abi_x86_32

x11-proto/xcb-proto abi_x86_32

virtual/libintl abi_x86_32

virtual/libiconv abi_x86_32

dev-libs/libltdl abi_x86_32

sys-libs/gdbm abi_x86_32

x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf abi_x86_32

app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk abi_x86_32

x11-libs/pango abi_x86_32

media-libs/harfbuzz abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXft abi_x86_32

media-libs/jasper abi_x86_32

media-libs/freeglut abi_x86_32

media-gfx/graphite2 abi_x86_32

dev-libs/lzo abi_x86_32

app-accessibility/at-spi2-core abi_x86_32

x11-libs/pixman abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXtst abi_x86_32

x11-proto/recordproto abi_x86_32

media-libs/alsa-lib abi_x86_32

----------

## natrix

Muchas USEs, no?? jajaa

A mi también me pasó lo mismo así que puse ABI_32 como global, solo fueron cuatro o cinco las librerías que tuve que recompilar.

Ahora estoy terminando la migración: el problema con GCJ se fue con sin recurrir al provided. Muchos problemas se solucionaron al agregar a portage libSM-1.2.2-r1 y qt*~4.8.6-r1. Me quedó un sistema con librerías no estables pero todo parece andar bien.

Con WIne tuve que recurrir a la versión 1.7.19-r1 (y sus respectivas dependencias), en esta versión se me terminaron los problemas. Lastima que el árbol portage va lento en la rama Wine.

Saludos!!

----------

## colo-des

En mi caso no quería que sean para todas, porque luego al actualizar, se demora mucho mas por compilar adicional para 32 bits.

Por lo visto estas en estable, ya que dices que tuviste que desenmascarar qt*~4.8.6-r1, yo estoy en testing y la vida de este lado es mas tranquila, si algo no va lo enmascaro y regreso [UD] a lo que estaba usando.

Saludos.

----------

